# NSAID/Painkiller for lactating mare?



## arwenplusone (17 August 2008)

Is there something safe I can use? 

Following on from my mare having ringbone, she has now gone lame 
	
	
		
		
	


	




  Literally 3 days after the vet came...

Anyway, I really don't want her to be in pain (she obviously is) but don't want to give her something that will affect the foal.  Any ideas?  I did wonder about devil's claw or no bute?  

Thanks


----------



## BallyshanHorses (17 August 2008)

bute is very effective as we had two mares on it throughout pregnancy but i would advise using equipalazone instead of pro-dynam as this is hard on their stomach.that is to say if you get those brands in the uk.it is safe to use while the mare is lactating.have never experienced devils claw tbh.you could probably give her one sachet twice a day for a few days and then drop down to once daily thereafter.


----------



## JanetGeorge (17 August 2008)

Bute should be ok for lactating mare - although for kindness on the stomach, Danilon is kinder (it's bute - but coated)  Devil's Claw and other products I would be VERY cautious about - particularly if the mare is in foal again.

I'd also recommend a good joint supplement - I use Riaflex Complete on my husband's old hunter who has high articular ringbone and that - combined with good shoeing - has kept him sound for hunting for more than 3 years.


----------



## arwenplusone (17 August 2008)

Ah thanks - I sort of just assumed bute would not be ok.

Will chat to my vet &amp; get some Danilon - JanetGeroge thanks for the tip off on the joint supplement - will look into it.
I was feeding her oil but foalie was doing too well so took her off it - might add that back in too.


----------



## sallyf (17 August 2008)

Pretty sure it says on the likes of Devils claw that it is unsuitable for pregnant mares


----------



## ischa (18 August 2008)

my vet gave me some bute after the foals birth because she tore abit so i should think its ok to use if i was given some to use on my lactating mare if not sure contact your vet


----------



## librauk (18 August 2008)

i would steer clear of devils claw &amp; no bute substitutes, as the one I have say do not use on pregnant mares.


----------

